# Some planted tank questions



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I had some questions regrading my 35 gal planted tank (pic not updated).










Currently have these plants in my aquarium (the ones I can remember)

Italian Vals (back right)
Java Fern (on driftwood)
Cryptocoryne Wendtii
Cryptocoryne Parva
Water Wisteria
Asian ...something (far left)
and one in between the water wisteria that I can't put my finger on.

The substrate is plain gravel.

Now for the questions

*Cleaning*

Do you remove the algae that has grown on to the plants? If so what is the best way to remove it? For me I find the Wendii and Parva collect the most and even with my Siamese algae eater, there still seems to be a bunch on them. The algae is a brownish red color.

Do you clean deep into the gravel even though there are plant roots all around the tank? Or do you just skim the surface of the gravel?

*Fertilizing*

I have been told that the plants I do have are not in dire need of ferts however I did dose once a week with Nutrafin's Plant Gro (Iron Enriched) and I noticed a change in the plants (greener leaves, more shoots). However I find my PH to be on the high side (7.6-7.8) Is this due to the ferts or just plain Toronto tap water? Should I look into Flourish Excel for my tank maybe?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

destructo said:


> Do you remove the algae that has grown on to the plants? If so what is the best way to remove it? For me I find the Wendii and Parva collect the most and even with my Siamese algae eater, there still seems to be a bunch on them. The algae is a brownish red color.


This sounds like you have diatoms. How much light do you have over your tank, and what kind of lighting do you have? How long are they on for? How large is your tank? When was it set up?

Diatoms will eventually go away with time, however.



destructo said:


> Do you clean deep into the gravel even though there are plant roots all around the tank? Or do you just skim the surface of the gravel?


I just skim the surface of the gravel to suck up any excess detritus/mulm. Deep gravel vacuuming is not required in a planted tank.



destructo said:


> I have been told that the plants I do have are not in dire need of ferts however I did dose once a week with Nutrafin's Plant Gro (Iron Enriched) and I noticed a change in the plants (greener leaves, more shoots). However I find my PH to be on the high side (7.6-7.8) Is this due to the ferts or just plain Toronto tap water? Should I look into Flourish Excel for my tank maybe?


Again, whether or not you need fertilization will be based on how much lighting you have. Higher light means that the plants will have a higher demand for nutrients (and CO2).

It is unlikely that fertilizers are able to affect the pH. Your pH is fine as it is, and 7.6-7.8 is quite normal for Toronto water.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a Coralife T5 36" double strip light, its on for 12hrs a day.
The tank has been set up since last July.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

destructo said:


> I have a Coralife T5 36" double strip light, its on for 12hrs a day.
> The tank has been set up since last July.


You have pretty low-light plants. The only one I think is high-light is what is in the left corner.. it looks like cabomba. I don't know about asian, but it looks like cabomba.

What are the wattages of your T5s? It looks like you have a mid light bottom of the tank with high light near the top of the tank (closer to the light).

As you have no nutrient mix in the substrate I supposed you should dose, although your tank is not so heavily planted I wouldn't overdo it. I'm new to dosing (it's riotriotriot.com here btw,) but I would suggest a DIY 2L pop bottle CO2 set up.

that is a nice piece of drift BTW.. there is one like it at menagerie I want.. but I only have a 10 gal.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't mean to hijack your thread but...

Does anyone know what the name of that tall plant in the center is called? I think it is a part of the background and not an actual plant in the tank...

I have 2 growing insanely tall in my tank and I've been wondering about that forever now.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

WiyRay said:


> Don't mean to hijack your thread but...
> 
> Does anyone know what the name of that tall plant in the center is called? I think it is a part of the background and not an actual plant in the tank...


Merging background and a tank looks funny 
I believe the plant is _Cryptocoryne crispatula var. Balansae_


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I believe the plant is _Cryptocoryne crispatula var. Balansae_


I second that.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Ah perfect. Looks exactly like that. Thx all.


----------

